# Root mount waiting for: usbus4



## Mike77fz (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi All
Having a problem booting a couple servers after a power outage.

Not experienced with FreeBSD and could really use some help here.  We've tried single user mode, but afraid to try `fsck -y` for fear of corrupting data. Please see screenshot below





We've disabled the internal USB on a Dell 2950 server and the usbus4 became usbus3. I've seen a few possible solutions, but really need a more confident solution.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2015)

Please post your picture on a dump site and link it here. Picture is corrupt and not viewable.


----------



## Mike77fz (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok. Try this one
https://app.box.com/s/1qkwlddul0nav9asn0bdm0h7ayinr3r2


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2015)

The USB messages can be ignored, your system boots from an LSI controller on mfi(4). As this system has been shutdown the hard way it has to run an fsck(8), which will be done automatically. But if this is a large disk the check can take a very long time.


----------

